# lake Erie walleye get together?



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Anybody think about a lake erie walleye get together?

any need for this?

post here if interested


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

As soon as everyone is catching limits count me in for a long weekend.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm am in, if I'm home. 

When the fishing heats up, I will be out there a lot during the week. So I'll be sure to post.


----------

